# Blackened Bass and Fresh Salsa



## 73saint (Oct 26, 2018)

this dish came out so good, I had to post and share.   My dad is enjoying retirement, and was fishing a stocked farm pond the other day.  He stopped at my office yesterday and gave me six beautiful bass filets.  So on the way home I grabbed some avocados and fresh salsa fixings.  Nothing like fresh fish and there wasn’t enough for a fish fry.







My dad has been cleaning fish for over 50 years, I’ve never seen anyone filet as well as he does.  All I did with these fish was sprinkle them with blackened seasoning, smoked paprika & garlic powder; coating both sides well.

Then came the salsa.  Chopped some Romas, avocados, jalapeño, cilantro, red onion, lime juice and salt.





This salsa goes well on just about anything!

Then I got my skillet hot, added a 1/4 stick of butter and two tablespoons of olive oil.   Then I simply blackened the fish.   Basting occasionally and gently flipping the fish one time.  The key is a hot, non stick pan and you want to move the fish as little as possible. 

Right before the fish was ready to serve, I took two more avocados, sliced them thin and laid them on a plate. 





Then I placed the fish on top of the avocado slices.   Served that on a plate and scooped some of the salsa on top of the fish.   Fresh, spicy, and delish!

It may not be a traditional southern way to serve fish, but we love it this way.   Hope you give it a try!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks pretty darn tasty to me. Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 26, 2018)

Right up my alley... Looks great!
*Like!*


----------



## kruizer (Oct 26, 2018)

Ohhhhh!!!! Get into my belly!!!


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2018)

That’s a fine looking plate! I love blackened fish.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 26, 2018)

Your dad fileted those fish perfectly. And it looks like you can really cook. Good team.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks great. I too love Blackened Fish, actually any meat. It's been 40 years since I had Freshwater Bass. Spent my youth in the Boy Scouts and all my friends fished. After i got married, my neighbor had a nice sized stocked Bass pond. As soon as the bait hit the water, the fight was on. Unfortunately it was all catch and release but, the nonstop action kept the kids interested...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow!  That looks good!  Never had blackened bass before.  What is blackened seasoning?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

Your fish looks delicious!
We love blackened anything around here!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Wow!  That looks good!  Never had blackened bass before.  What is blackened seasoning?



Blackened Red Fish and later many types of meat, became popular in the 90's when Louisiana Chef Paul Prudhomme of K Paul's used a blend of Cajun Seasoning in a revolutionary cooking technique. A blend of spices including Garlic, Onion, Paprika, Black pepper, White pepper, Cayenne Pepper, Oregano, Thyme,  Salt, and others, is combined. The fish fillets are dipped in melted butter, heavily coated in the Spice Blend then cooked, quickly, on a screaming HOT cast iron pan, about 2 minutes per side, until the spices Blacken, not quite burned, and the fish is just cooked, an IT of 145-150°F. The fish is then plated, drizzled in more Butter and served. The Magic is in the temp of the CI pan and the timing. Oh yeah, and a REALLY powerful exhaust hood, 'cause this cooking makes A LOT of Smoke! 
That is the original technique but has been modernized as described above, to make less smoke and the spices are dark but not burnt. You can make your own blend of spices or buy a jar of Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Meat Magic which is a general purpose blend. Chef Paul has a whole meat specific variety of Magic blends to choose from. Blackened NY Strip Steak, Chicken Breast or Shrimp is very good as well...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for info!  You sure are an intelligent man!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks. I developed the ability to explain Culinary concepts in detail having taught several years. Was not like working because I love teaching...JJ


----------



## drdon (Oct 28, 2018)

73saint said:


> Right before the fish was ready to serve, I took two more avocados, sliced them thin and laid them on a plate.
> View attachment 379035
> 
> Then I placed the fish on top of the avocado slices.   Served that on a plate and scooped some of the salsa on top of the fish.   Fresh, spicy, and delish!
> Hope you give it a try!



73Saint
Thanks for the idea.  We just caught some redfish yesterday and frequently blacken them. My wife uses blue cheese or tartar sauce because she wants likes a different texture than "just fish". I think the bed of avocado slices are brilliant! Gonna try it today!


----------



## 73saint (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone!   Sorry, I’ve been away from my computer all weekend.   Much appreciate all the kind words!


----------

